# late 50's paramount



## guffey (Mar 3, 2018)

I got this as it is a couple of years ago.  I thought I would post some photos.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh my...im in love. This is a grail bike of mine. Love those lugs!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 3, 2018)

Incredible. Thanks for sharing that. Wow.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice. Have never been able to figure out the rear dropouts in that era....yours is clearly a track bike, with no brakes! I have a close cousin...number 826. Same Nervex Serie Legere lugs, but mine is a road bike with Campagnolo dropouts and derailleur.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 10, 2018)

Mike shout out!   you have some great stuff!  Was awesome visiting your massive
man cave 20? years ago..... Welcome to the cabe!


----------



## guffey (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks Bob.  Hope all is well  with you.  It has been a good while. I have lurked here once in a while for a long time.  I am wound up on Paramounts and thought this might be the place to find one.


----------



## vincev (Mar 12, 2018)

guffey said:


> Thanks Bob.  Hope all is well  with you.  It has been a good while. I have lurked here once in a while for a long time.  I am wound up on Paramounts and thought this might be the place to find one.



Have you tried "Bike Forums" Almost all about road bikes.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 13, 2018)

guffey said:


> I got this as it is a couple of years ago.  I thought I would post some photos.View attachment 763331 View attachment 763332 View attachment 763333 View attachment 763334 View attachment 763335



Beautiful bike! Is that color Flamingo?


----------

